# Ordering ammo online



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

When I bought my new 10 mm I was only able to purchase 100 rounds with the gun, all they had.
So I ordered another 100 rounds online.
Got an email the next day saying it had been shipped. Two days later it arrived.
Shot one magazine of the new ammo and it worked fine.
So I ordered a 400 round bulk box of same ammo.
Next day I get an email saying it has been shipped. Two weeks later I have not received it so I called and was told it was damaged during shipment (UPS) and would be returned to them.
What I thought was crazy is they have more but would not just send me another box. They have to do a refund.
I guess that's their policy.
I could have ordered another box of same ammo while waiting for my refund but I think I will wait.

This was my first times of ordering ammo online. Anybody else had any issues ordering ammo online?


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I have ordered ammo online, from several different vendors, numerous times in the past 8-10 months and have never had a problem. Thousands of rounds. Haven't used each of the different brands so can't attest to the quality but they are all major brand names so I have high hopes.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have been buying ammo on-line for 10 years and never a problem. Occasionally slow shipping, but otherwise good to go. This being ammo I have bought from many different vendors.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Would you please share from what website you ordered the ammunition? Might be helpful!


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Ordered from Palmetto State Armory.
Not intended to dog them. 
I thought their service was good, just seemed crazy that they wouldn't just send me another box.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Is it still in stock??


----------



## Btp2332 (Sep 23, 2020)

Sgammo is solid. Palmetto is slow but no issues.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I have ordered from:

Outdoorlimited.com
Velocityammosales.com
ammoempire.com
sigsauer.com
laxammo.com
ammoshoponline.com

The only one which I would not order from again is Opticsplanet.com. Their website said it was in stock but shipping was delayed due to covid, would ship in 12 days. Then an email a week or so later said it would ship in 6-8 weeks. A month later, an email stated it would ship in a couple of months. Another month later, it said in March (by this time it was December). Meanwhile, their price had gone up, although my order would be billed at the price I ordered. I finally cancelled it. I think they were holding orders to sell their inventory at higher prices, I don't know. But in the meantime, I was able to get the exact same thing, at similar prices, through other sellers.

Haven't ordered anything for a couple of months but it seemed that the best time to find ammo in stock was very early in the morning, usually late in the week (weekends?). And if it is in stock, you need to act quickly as it will be gone in less than a day, maybe even just a few hours. Also, a couple of them (laxammo) have you sign up for alerts when they get what you want in stock. Forget that. I received an alert from them AFTER I placed an order, lol.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Chipper said:


> Is it still in stock??


Yeah they still had it in stock at the time I talked to them.
That's why I couldn't understand why not just ship another box.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Swrock said:


> Ordered from Palmetto State Armory.
> Not intended to dog them.
> I thought their service was good, just seemed crazy that they wouldn't just send me another box.


I've ordered from them before and never had an issue.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Would you please share from what website you ordered the ammunition? Might be helpful!


Almost too many to remember. I have bought a lot of ammo from PSA in the past. Especially when they had M193 & M855 5.56 ammo in 420 round ammo cans for $113. Sgammo, Target Sports, Sportsmans Guide, and a lot of other on-line vendors from ammoseek.com.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

RedLion said:


> Almost too many to remember. I have bought a lot of ammo from PSA in the past. Especially when they had M193 & M855 5.56 ammo in 420 round ammo cans for $113. Sgammo, Target Sports, Sportsmans Guide, and a lot of other on-line vendors from ammoseek.com.


I agree that ammoseek.com is a great place to start for people. I also have used wikiarms.com.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunbot.net was also a good ammo search engine before the panic, but now seems to show a lot in stock only to find that all is out of stock once at the vendor.


----------



## bsemler (Mar 6, 2018)

Ammo man,Sg ammo and ammo seek all have good to me


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Swrock said:


> When I bought my new 10 mm I was only able to purchase 100 rounds with the gun, all they had.
> So I ordered another 100 rounds online.
> Got an email the next day saying it had been shipped. Two days later it arrived.
> Shot one magazine of the new ammo and it worked fine.
> ...


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Well it's been over a month now and still no ammo or refund. Refund was approved but somebody forgot to submit the refund.
Dont think I will be ordering anything from Palmetto State Armory again.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Swrock said:


> Well it's been over a month now and still no ammo or refund. Refund was approved but somebody forgot to submit the refund.
> Dont think I will be ordering anything from Palmetto State Armory again.


Wow! That's unusual for them. I have been a customer for a long time and never had an issue. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Wow! That's unusual for them. I have been a customer for a long time and never had an issue. Sorry to hear that.


Yep I agree.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Swrock said:


> Well it's been over a month now and still no ammo or refund. Refund was approved but somebody forgot to submit the refund.
> Dont think I will be ordering anything from Palmetto State Armory again.


Maybe join arfcom and axe Josiah @ PSA . They have an industry account there.

PSA arf Industry link

Usually a PM to PSA takes care of it. I try not to post order concern, although there was a rather long thread on that.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

No I have never had a problem ordering ammo online..


----------

